
Thank you for rejecting me YC - GetBylder
As I looked in my inbox and seen an email from YC, I stopped everything I was doing and had a moment of stillness. A quote from Tony Robbins came in my head &quot;nothing in life has any meaning except the meaning I give it&quot;. So before I opened it, I asked myself &quot;what does getting rejected mean? And what does getting in mean?&quot; I knew the odds were against me. I&#x27;m a solo founder, I have interactive wireframes completed, and no previous startup experience, but regardless I applied because I know that Bylder will make a real impact on peoples lives. So I decided that if I get rejected I will work harder and smarter than ever. I decided that if I get rejected that I will live with no fear because the worst thing that can happen is that we get rejected. But as long as I learn from this, improve from this, I know I will become a better person, founder, and human overall. So I want to thank you Y Combinator for the opportunity and the hope to apply but also for rejecting me for the YC Summer 2015 batch.<p>I wish everyone who is got invited good luck. I hope for everyone else to keep their head up and work harder, smarter, and more intense than ever before.<p>Best,
Omar Amiri
Founder of Bylder.net
omar@bylder.net
======
tomjen3
I kinda miss an explanation for what Bylder is actually supposed to do.

Gleaning from his website that is supposed to be a meta job search meets
online resume system. Double bonus against it: he will have to fight against
double networks effects (it is useless unless there are both recruiters and
employees on it) and (like dating services) once he has a match his users
doesn't get any happier, they walk away (at least in this case not in pairs).

~~~
GetBylder
Ya, you're right. I'm completely updating the site now to make it clear.

I see what you mean about the double network effects but because of my bad
copy it comes across that way but essentially Bylder is like Kayak for job
search and users would be linked to the employers career page to apply.

------
yarper
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Bylder](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Bylder)

Seriously, have you googled your product/company name?

------
viviennelee
Aww good for you Omar. I got rejected too (solo founder, also very early
stage). I blogged about it and now I'm over it. Good luck with everything!

~~~
GetBylder
That's good. I just hope this motivates you more than ever before.

Good luck :)

------
mihovilcuzic
We have also been rejected and your post has been very inspirative

~~~
GetBylder
Thank you, I really appreciate it.

------
denniskane
The moral of the site: If you are a broke college grad who can't seem to find
the perfect job, then just throw up a fairly standard wordpress/jquery site
that boldly claims to be the ultimate job seeker's solution. As long as you
provide a side-by-side comparison between yourself and the 30+ billion valued
behemoth in that space that shows your solution with twice (!) as many check
marks, then you have given a self-grounding truth as to why any potential
investor would not be better served throwing their investment dollars into the
Cracks of Doom.

Unattributed quote found on the site:

"This is really revolutionary. Bylder is taking the job hunt to the 21st
century."

This kind of rhetorical device is NOT the way to instill the greatest investor
confidence.

~~~
GetBylder
Absolutely true. Awesome advice, thank you.

